# MOTW - Photo Gal (Carolyn)



## Alison (Jul 24, 2006)

Everyone knows the drill now 

Carolyn, I'd love to hear how your fiance proposed and see a photo of your ring :love:


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

I would like to see a photo of your front porch.  


And I want to know what the craziest thing you've done in the past year is.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 24, 2006)

I want to know the same things as Corry  and more... I'd like to see your "workplace" - computer and the area around...


----------



## morydd (Jul 24, 2006)

I think there weren't enough pictures in the last MOTW thread, so I'll start by asking for a picture of where you live. I'll leave it up to your personal level of paranoia as to how specific you get.


----------



## Arch (Jul 24, 2006)

I wanna know what makes pgirly so happy and positive..... and what makes you sad (if its possible to make pgirly sad) :mrgreen:


----------



## kristyiclaremore (Jul 24, 2006)

What is your most favorite picture you ever took.


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi there : ) You caught me unaware so I only managed to get a pic of my front porch when my battery died.....It won't take long to charge.


Here you go Corry.....It's a little tilted but you get the idea......Wish you would have asked for the back porch....that's where I spend a lot of time and it is much cuter back there!


----------



## terri (Jul 24, 2006)

Carolyn, can I see a picture of the back porch? :mrgreen:


----------



## Alison (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh wow, I love the front porch! Can't wait to see the back  I'd like to see a picture of your kitchen!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Everyone knows the drill now
> 
> Carolyn, I'd love to hear how your fiance proposed and see a photo of your ring :love:


 
Hi Alison....you might think this strange but there will be no picture of a ring because there is no ring.........Tom knows I would've been ****ed had there been a ring and things might not have gone the way they did.........I don't wear jewelry...however we are both wearing livestrong bracelets to honor our commitment...it's just not me to wear diamonds or jewels.....I will wear a simple band though once we are married. 

As far as the proposal..........it was very sweet and unexpected.......We were laying face to face on the bed chatting as is our routine when he first gets home.  Then he started talking about all kinds of things.....frankly I was getting the idea that he was telling me all the reasons he could not marry me......so imagine my surprise at the end of that he touched my face ever so tenderly and said  " You know how beautiful I think you are, don't you"  and I just nodded my head and then he took my hands into his and looked me in the eyes and said "Carolyn Sue Young Michel-Dickson will you marry me?"  Too funny he used all my names.......very sweet....I tell ya I giggled.....and well you all no I said yes and I refuse to go into anymore detail of what happened next!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I would like to see a photo of your front porch.
> 
> 
> *And I want to know what the craziest thing you've done in the past year is*.


 
This is a hard one.....but this was kinda crazy..........In september just after my mother passed I went on a kind of journey.........on one of the stops I stayed at a nude gay resort......only gay men were there and I was the only woman and the only straight guest.......I got to run around naked without a care in the world and just imagine all the eye candy I encountered besides that I was waited on hand and foot and my god the thread count in those sheets..... yeh baby.....that was a crazy 2 days!!!   : )


----------



## Alison (Jul 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Hi Alison....you might think this strange but there will be no picture of a ring because there is no ring.........



Not strange at all! I didn't have a ring when Aubrey proposed either...it was a good friend who provided one a few weeks later. I'm with you on that...simple is good :heart:


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> I want to know the same things as Corry  and more... I'd like to see your "workplace" - computer and the area around...


 
OK oh mintily gorgeous one........I didn't even strighten up first..............the messiest place in the house!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> I think there weren't enough pictures in the last MOTW thread, so I'll start by asking for a picture of where you live. I'll leave it up to your personal level of paranoia as to how specific you get.


 
Hiya Morydd.....I don't tend to be paranoid but I do tend to live wherever I am at the moment so please see above pic.....I spend a lot of time there!  : )


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I wanna know what makes pgirly so happy and positive..... and what makes you sad (if its possible to make pgirly sad) :mrgreen:


 
It's definitely easier to tell you what makes me sad cuz I am easy when it comes to making me happy...(I am a simple girl)...Just about everything except what makes me sad and that is................cruelty..............hate..............closed minds.
abuse.........unkindness and unforgiveness, if that's even a word!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

kristyiclaremore said:
			
		

> What is your most favorite picture you ever took.


 

Hi Kristy!










This picture is titled hearts attached and has a very specific meaning for me and I think that is what makes it my favorite!  : )


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> This is a hard one.....but this was kinda crazy..........In september just after my mother passed I went on a kind of journey.........on one of the stops I stayed at a nude gay resort......only gay men were there and I was the only woman and the only straight guest.......I got to run around naked without a care in the world and just imagine all the eye candy I encountered besides that I was waited on hand and foot and my god the thread count in those sheets..... yeh baby.....that was a crazy 2 days!!!   : )



Carolyn is my hero.


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Carolyn, can I see a picture of the back porch? :mrgreen:


 
The light is terrible back there right now but here you go Terri!  :hugs: :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, Photo girly.. soo cool to see your next.   Do you have anything that inspires you to take a photo.  Do you just take what you see, or do you go looking for that photo you have been inspired to take.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 24, 2006)

congrats on your engagement pg!  i love all your b&w flower photos, and I think this thread could use one.    Do you have a favorite that you could share with us?  or a new one would be great too!  Where do you get your subjects?  from a garden?  side of the road?  a florist?


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 24, 2006)

wow, my back porch makes me sad now... I have a brick wall about 20 feet away, that's my view.  Yours is beautiful, and looks like tons of space!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I love the front porch! Can't wait to see the back  *I'd like to see a picture of your* *kitchen![/*quote]
> 
> Here's the kitchen Alison....I love to cook so I am in here quite a bit! Note all the stuff on the fridge....mostly stuff my grandkids made for us! : ) Three views and I didn't even bother to do the dishes.


----------



## Alison (Jul 24, 2006)

Right, so do you have room for all of us to come move in with you? I love your porch AND your kitchen. Looks like a lovely spot to live!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Carolyn is my hero.


 

:hugs: I thought you would appreciate that story!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Hey, Photo girly.. soo cool to see your next. Do you have anything that inspires you to take a photo. Do you just take what you see, or do you go looking for that photo you have been inspired to take.


 
Hi Chilley....first off you are one tough act to follow and secondly you ask the tough question.........I have been accused of being a pollyanna and in all fairness I probably am.....I tend to see beauty everywhere and it is beauty that inspires me. I am sometimes inspired by the beautiful lines of a dead flower or the beautiful colors of the sun shining through colored glass and sometimes I am inspired by a weed


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Right, so do you have room for all of us to come move in with you? I love your porch AND your kitchen. Looks like a lovely spot to live!



I'm with Alison on this one.  


Carolyn...what is your favorite recipe? :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> congrats on your engagement pg! i love all your b&w flower photos, and I think this thread could use one.  Do you have a favorite that you could share with us? or a new one would be great too! Where do you get your subjects? from a garden? side of the road? a florist?


 
Hi there Jason!!  and thank you!!  I get my subjects from all of the above.......I love flowers and I surround myself with them......I have an atrium that has different flowers bloom throughout the year and I have pots of flowers outside in the spring and summer and there are tons of wilflowers that pop up in the yard and along the road and my honey buys me fresh cut flowers every 1 or 2 weeks.  Lucky me!!!! : )


As far as having a favorite b/w flower pic....that's tough but I will go with this tulip!  Thanks again Jason!  : )










And here is one I just took for you Jason.......one of the sunflowers that you see in the kitchen pic!


----------



## Chiller (Jul 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Hi Chilley....first off you are one tough act to follow and secondly you ask the tough question.........I have been accused of being a pollyanna and in all fairness I probably am.....I tend to see beauty everywhere and it is beauty that inspires me. I am sometimes inspired by the beautiful lines of a dead flower or the beautiful colors of the sun shining through colored glass and sometimes I am inspired by a weed




Thanks Photo Girly..:hug::    Sorry for the toughy question, I will make the next one way easier.   We really dig your stuff, and have always wondered how you see what you do. 

  Your gonna do awesome at this stuf...look at you go already.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 24, 2006)

hahah thank you Carolyn for your workplace picture! I wasalways curious if you are a "tidy girl" or rather a "messy one"  now I know  and thanks for sharing your kitchen  now I know how to organize a few things in mine


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 24, 2006)

PGirly... I would like to know what is your favourite drink and meal...


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm with Alison on this one.
> 
> 
> *Carolyn...what is your favorite recipe?* :mrgreen:


 
You can visit anytime! 

Corry I never use a recipe.....I'm what you might call a creative cook and pretty darn good!  I was a professional, personal chef for awhile.  My mom taught me the basics of cooking when I was quite young and I just always put together what sounds good.  I do go to the farm stand for fresh herbs and vegetables every week and have a few herbs that I grow and use too.  So you will rarely get the same exact meal from me....always some slight variation!

oH WAIT I do have a favorite recipe.


Recipe for love 


*Ingredients*
12 drops ylang-ylang essential oil
8 drops lavender essential oil
4 drops patchouli essential oil
60 ml carrier oil (grapeseed oil, jojoba oil or virgin coconut oil)
*Procedure*
In a 100ml beaker or any glassware, gently add essential oils to carrier oil and mix. Transfer massage oil to final container and label.
To make the love potion stronger, increase the amount of essential oils. Use following percentages as guide: 
1% essential oil blend to carrier oil (or 1 drop essential oil to 100 drops carrier oil) makes a weak blend. 
2% essential oil blend to carrier oil makes a stronger blend. 
2.5% essential oil blend to carrier oil makes a maximum blend.

*Note:* 20 drops is equivalent to 1 ml. And dont go overboard, lest you risk turning your love potion to poison.


----------



## Corry (Jul 24, 2006)

If I knew where to get all those ingredients, I'd totally make that. 

And I'm a BIT of a creative cook, too.  It's getting more and more natural for me.


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks Photo Girly..:hug:: Sorry for the toughy question, I will make the next one way easier. *We really dig your stuff, and have always wondered how you see what you do. *
> 
> Your gonna do awesome at this stuf...look at you go already.  :thumbup: :thumbup:


 
Thanks Chilley:hug::   and wow another tough one.....I see what I see I think because my mind and my eye are keen to beauty and lucky for me it's everywhere!!


----------



## Chiller (Jul 24, 2006)

o.k  I promised I would be easy.... What music do you  really dig.  Favorite bands....?


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> PGirly... I would like to know what is your favourite drink and meal...


 
I love a good frothy root beer!  Ok my favorite drink drink is an espresso martini although I do love a really nice red wine preferably a nice cabernet with my favorite meal of linguni in a white clam sauce with a fresh organic baby green salad....and some multigrain garlic bread( I make the best garlic bread) oh yeah baby.....dang now I am hungry:mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahah thank you Carolyn for your workplace picture! I wasalways curious if you are a "tidy girl" or rather a "messy one"  now I know  and thanks for sharing your kitchen  now I know how to organize a few things in mine


 
You're welcome Mintily......The only place I am messy is in my office....everywhere else I'm kind of a neat freak!  Compulsive even.....not one pillow off even an inch!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> *If I knew where to get all those ingredients, I'd totally make that. *
> 
> And I'm a BIT of a creative cook, too. It's getting more and more natural for me.


 
Trader joes, whole foods, wild oats....a health food place and even online!!!!  Makes for a GREAT massage!!  


You will get better and better Corry especially since it interests you and the more you do it the more comfortable you are doing it.  I swear sometime I just blow myself away with what I come up with!


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I love a good frothy root beer! Ok my favorite drink drink is an espresso martini although I do love a really nice red wine preferably a nice cabernet with my favorite meal of linguni in a white clam sauce with a fresh organic baby green salad....and some multigrain garlic bread( I make the best garlic bread) oh yeah baby.....dang now I am hungry:mrgreen:


 
wow that sounds good, you've made me hungry too! thanks for the flower photos above, they're beautiful! those flowers on your island was one of the first things I noticed about your kitchen. that's where i always leave them for my Joy so it's  the first thing she sees when she comes home.


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> o.k I promised I would be easy.... What music do you really dig. Favorite bands....?


 
Thanks chilley for another tough one......I do have a special affinity for Rickie lee jones! But as you can see music is a big part of this household and I love it all....well except rap....well very little rap anyway....but my taste in music is quite diverse....and you said you were gonna give me an easy one!

Anyway I went around the house and took pics of just some of our music collection!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Right, so do you have room for all of us to come move in with you? I love your porch AND your kitchen. Looks like a lovely spot to live!


 
Thanks Alison it really is a lovely place to live......here's your room!  You're welcome anytime!  : )


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> wow that sounds good, you've made me hungry too! thanks for the flower photos above, they're beautiful! *those flowers on your island was one of the first things I noticed about your kitchen. that's where i always leave them for my Joy so it's the first thing she sees when she comes home. *


 

You're welcome and you're a sweet man Jason!:hug::


----------



## Chiller (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Carolyn. What an amazing collection
  I noticed Fleetwood Mac...The Dance in your collection.  Awesome CD.   O.k   I really promise this time, the next question I come up will be really easy....k?


----------



## photo gal (Jul 24, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Thanks Carolyn. What an amazing collection
> I noticed Fleetwood Mac...The Dance in your collection. Awesome CD. O.k I really promise this time, the next question I come up will be really easy....k?


 

:hugs: :hugs: thanks chilley!!  I look forward to an easy one!


This is funny but because my surgery is tomorrow a nurse from the hospital called and did an interview with me.......she asked some pretty candid questions.....she even asked how often I have a bowel movement!  The interview was about 30 minutes long and at the end she told me she really enjoyed our chat!!!!lololololo


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 25, 2006)

lol  so a lot of interviews today for you


----------



## Alison (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, when you feel up to it we want to know how the surgery went. 

Also, tell us about your family. I know you have children/grandchildren. We'd love to hear about them and see some pictures!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 25, 2006)

and I would like to know why flowers.. .why do you photograph flowers... I don't belive that the answer is simple: "the flowers are nice". there must be something deeper!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 27, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Well, when you feel up to it we want to know how the surgery went.
> 
> Also, tell us about your family. I know you have children/grandchildren. We'd love to hear about them and see some pictures!


 
I'll work on this later today Alison!:hugs:   But to start I will go over their names and ages.

My kids are
Jason 31
Jeremy 29.....30 this year
Jamie 27

and the grandkids are
Angel 9
Nicolas 8
Mikayla 5...six in sept
Jackie 4

More details later Alison....: )


----------



## Corry (Jul 27, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I'll work on this later today Alison!:hugs:   But to start I will go over their names and ages.
> 
> My kids are
> Jason 31
> ...




That's one of my favorite names!!!!  Hehe...I named my old Yorkshire Terrier that, only it was spelled Micaela.


----------



## photo gal (Jul 27, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> and I would like to know why flowers.. .why do you photograph flowers... I don't belive that the answer is simple: "the flowers are nice". there must be something deeper!


 
I'm gonna give this one a little more thought oh mintily gorgeous one......I'll get back to you on it!  : )


----------



## photo gal (Jul 27, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's one of my favorite names!!!! Hehe...I named my old Yorkshire Terrier that, only it was spelled Micaela.


 
I love that name too!!  Her middle name is Lulani!  (means the highest point in heaven)


----------



## photo gal (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok Alison....here are Angel and Mikayla...they are sisters and are my daughter Jamie's girls....aka bugaboo and squiggles.....Angel had just been referred to the gate program for gifted children....she is smart as a whip and funny too! They are both very loving and get along great. Mikayla just called the other day to tell me she lost her first tooth and a couple of months ago called to say she can ride her bike all by herself! She said she just decided she was gonna do it!! (sounds like me) They are sweet girls and we will be having them here in a couple of weeks for at least a week....can't wait!! : )


----------



## Corry (Jul 27, 2006)

That picture is precious!


----------



## Alison (Jul 27, 2006)

They are lovely girls. They are about the same as my boys, and it's fun to hear you talk about them from the Grandma point of view


----------



## photo gal (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Corry and Alison!!  Here's a pic from when they were much younger.........Another interesting thing about Angel is she can spot a b*llsh*t story a mile away!  Much better than I can!  And Mikayla has amazing insight.  They call me Nana...pronounced naaahhhnaaahhhhh!  : )


----------



## photo gal (Jul 27, 2006)

This is my daughter Jamie....Angel and Mikayla's mom.  She does not like to have her pic taken and so you won't ever see her looking into the camera...This is a rare photo because she puts her hands up or just plain gets mad if you try to photograph her.  Imagine my chagrin!!!  : )


----------



## Chiller (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow... love the photos, Photo Girly.   They are amazing. 
  Still thinkin of an easy question....
I know...I know...  Tea or Coffee.. Which do you prefer.


----------



## Alison (Jul 28, 2006)

Other than photography what are some of your hobbies? I've pictured you as someone who would be a reader, I'm curious to know if that's correct


----------



## Corry (Jul 28, 2006)

What sorts of jobs have you had in your life?


----------



## Chiller (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you burn incense, and if so, what is your favorite flavour.


----------



## photo gal (Jul 28, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Wow... love the photos, Photo Girly. They are amazing.
> Still thinkin of an easy question....
> I know...I know... Tea or Coffee.. Which do you prefer.


 
Hi Chilley and thank you!:hugs:   I prefer coffee in the morning and tea in the evening.......I grind my own coffee cuz I like it fresh and sometime I blend my own teas too!  Took a pic of my tea drawer for ya!!  : )








The loose tea is kept in the pantry. : )


----------



## photo gal (Jul 28, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Other than photography what are some of your hobbies? I've pictured you as someone who would be a reader, I'm curious to know if that's correct


 
Hi Alison....You are right..I am a reader and I took a pic of one of the bookcases in the house....there are 4.......Besides reading.....I write.   I love gardening and I counted a few weeks ago and I take care of 54 plants in the house alone.   In the winter I become quite crafty....I make Christmas ornaments and stuff like that.....whatever I am inspired to make......I have a closet that is just the "craft closet"  : )


I left the chair so you get the idea how big it is!  : )


----------



## photo gal (Jul 28, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> What sorts of jobs have you had in your life?


 

Hi Corry!  : )

Let's see.......

I worked in a veterinary.......loved it!

I was a dental assistant.........not for me.

I was a legal assistant.....that was tough....some of our cases were very emotional cases.

I ran a construction company.....loved that too!

I was a costume designer and also a woredrober.

I was owner of "The Rag Queen"  I designed costumes for the theatre and for drag queens and well just anyone who needed a costume.

Oh and more.....: )


----------



## photo gal (Jul 28, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Do you burn incense, and if so, what is your favorite flavour.


 
Yes....and this is my favorite flavour.................




This is a delightful Chinese herbal incense that seems like an outer court type of incense or something you would want to burn in doing flower arranging. It comes from a Han dynasty recipe (2000 years ago). 200 sticks per box, each stick is 7.5" long.


----------



## Chiller (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow.. your house is awesome.  YOu got everything there.  
  Thanks PHoto girly.  Some collection of tea ya got.  I am just basic orange pekoe.  A guy at work drinks Earl Gray.  Holy cow, I tried it once and wanted to wax my furniture with it.  Reminded me of that stuff you spray on it. 
  Thanks again Carolyn


----------



## Corry (Jul 28, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Hi Corry!  : )
> 
> Let's see.......
> 
> ...




Wow! Awesome! (btw, I work for a construction company now...in fact....I'm typing this at work!  )


----------



## photo gal (Jul 29, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Wow! Awesome! (btw, I work for a construction company now...in fact....I'm typing this at work!  )


 

Sweaty.....muscley men in work boots..................ummmmmm yeah!:mrgreen: 



It's your dads company right??


----------



## photo gal (Jul 29, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> and I would like to know why flowers.. .why do you photograph flowers... I don't belive that the answer is simple: "the flowers are nice". there must be something deeper!


 
I haven't forgotten you oh gorgeous one......I am still giving this one thought.  : )


----------



## Corry (Jul 29, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Sweaty.....muscley men in work boots..................ummmmmm yeah!:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your dads company right??



Yeah, my stepdad's company.


----------



## spako (Jul 29, 2006)

So I'll ask a question too 
what is your best childhood memory?


----------



## photo gal (Jul 29, 2006)

spako said:
			
		

> So I'll ask a question too
> what is your best childhood memory?


 
Hi Spako!

I have many happy childhood memories but the one that comforts me and makes me feel safe and loved is the memory of my head in my mother's lap with her stroking my hair.......she did this often.  : )


----------



## ShootHoops (Jul 29, 2006)

What would you say is your favorite song of all time?


----------



## duncanp (Jul 29, 2006)

this is reather like that excuse poeple had to hit their next big number..., its very interesting though!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 30, 2006)

TheFinisher3 said:
			
		

> What would you say is your favorite song of all time?


 
Hi Finisher! 

All time favorite song.........The Last Chance Texaco 
by.........Rickie Lee Jones.......here are the lyrics........:mrgreen: 



A long stretch of headlights
Bends into I-9
Tiptoe into truck stops
And sleepy diesel eyes
Volcanoes rumble in the taxi
And glow in the dark
Camels in the driver's seat
A slow, easy mark


But you ran out of gas
Down the road a piece
Then the battery went dead
And now the cable won't reach...


It's your last chance
To check under the hood
Last chance
She ain't soundin' too good,
Your last chance
To trust the man with the star
You've found the last chance Texaco


Well, he tried to be Standard
He tried to be Mobil
He tried living in a world
And in a shell
There was this block-busted blonde
He loved her - free parts and labor
But she broke down and died
And threw all the rods he gave her


But this one ain't fuel-injected
Her plug's disconnected
She gets scared and she stalls
She just needs a man, that's all


It's her last chance
Her timing's all wrong
Her last chance
She can't idle this long
Her last chance
Turn her over and go
Pullin' out of the last chance Texaco
The last chance


----------



## Chase (Jul 30, 2006)

Great stuff! :mrgreen:

Since I don't at all see you as being a selfish person, and I'd bet you'd wish for something for someone else if you were given the chance to have one wish....if you had one wish, and it had to be something for YOU, what would you wish for?


----------



## photo gal (Jul 30, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> Great stuff! :mrgreen:
> 
> Since I don't at all see you as being a selfish person, and I'd bet you'd wish for something for someone else if you were given the chance to have one wish....if you had one wish, and it had to be something for YOU, what would you wish for?


 
Thanks Chase:hugs: 

Ok I thought about this for awhile and what I came up with is.............I would wish for myself...........wisdom.  The wisdom to always know what is the right thing to do and the wisdom to do it!


----------



## photo gal (Jul 30, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> and I would like to know why flowers.. .why do you photograph flowers... I don't belive that the answer is simple: "the flowers are nice". there must be something deeper!


 
Ok oh gorgeous one....I think I know the answer to this.....To me flowers are very spiritual....I so clearly see the hand of God in flowers and the beauty that goes deeper than the surface beauty of the flowers........they evoke a very real connection for me.............and I love flowers.........they represent life to me.  The seed....the bud......the full bloom.....the dying and the reseeding.......the circle of life!  : )


----------



## Chase (Jul 30, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Thanks Chase:hugs:
> 
> Ok I thought about this for awhile and what I came up with is.............I would wish for myself...........wisdom.  The wisdom to always know what is the right thing to do and the wisdom to do it!



Excellent answer! Although, from what I know of you, I think you already have much more than most! :hugs:


----------



## photo gal (Jul 31, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> Excellent answer! Although, from what I know of you, I think you already have much more than most! :hugs:


 
Thank you Chase!:hugs:


----------



## photo gal (Jul 31, 2006)

Alison I finally got around to rounding up pic of the rest of the kids and grandkids........This is my oldest son Jason with his son Nico.....Nico is a championship skateboarder and is 8 years old. He is sponsored by industrial boards and a clothing line (sorry the name escapes me at the moment) 









Jason is also Jackie's Dad!


This is an older pic obviously but most pics I have of her are not jpgs so I did the best I could!










And this I my middle son Jeremy with his girlfriend Julie (I think these two will be getting married!)








Sorry this took so long Alison!! : )


----------



## Corry (Jul 31, 2006)

Great pics! And that's awesome that you have a grandson that's an 8 year old champion skateboarder!


----------



## Alison (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you for those pics, what a beautiful family you have!


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello, my friend.

I'm wondering....  when you're alone...  no demands of any kind...  just you...
what can make you happy in that moment?  (Pretty heavey, huh?)

Pete


----------



## photo gal (Aug 2, 2006)

Christie Photo said:
			
		

> Hello, my friend.
> 
> I'm wondering.... when you're alone... no demands of any kind... just you...
> what can make you happy in that moment? (Pretty heavey, huh?)
> ...


 
Hello back my friend!:hug:: :hugs: 


Me........only me can make me happy in that moment!  : )


----------

